
German princess deletes links from Google after drunk-rant on killing muslims - dirtnugget
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/889kyv/a-princess-is-making-google-to-forget-her-drunken-rant-about-killing-muslims
======
seesawtron
>> Germany’s top court also ruled, in two separate cases, that the right to
information trumps the right to be forgotten. The rulings stated Google does
not have to delist factually correct news articles, even if they’re
unflattering.

Anonymity and privacy are the most valuable assets one can wish for in our
times. Without them one's (wrong) actions can doom them for life with no
second chances.

------
rorykoehler
Will they have to start a new legal process to take down posts reporting on
them taking down posts. This could go on for ever if that's the case.

